# any airgun nutz out there



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

post up your pics of your weapons....


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Waz up Randall! :texasflag

I got a few but mine are lower end. Ill start with the pistol.

http://www.airgundepot.com/1377c.html


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

My .22 cal multi pump Benjamin.

http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-Benjamin-392-Variable-Hardwood/dp/B002J1OZ8G


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

ill take it easy on you guys at first...
these are 4 of my pistols.. crosman first. then mountian air, then crosman then webley and scott...


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> ill take it easy on you guys at first...
> these are 4 of my pistols.. crosman first. then mountian air, then crosman then webley and scott...


DANG! :work:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And my beast. A single pump .177 thats purty good for the money.

http://www.airgundepot.com/daisy-powerline-airrifle-1000s.html


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have a lot of single cockers... great guns those springers... heres one of my .22 cals in camo. this is a BAM B20 in .22 cal...


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

JQ, what do you recommend for a good backyard plinker that will take out squirrels and other varmints? I got a cheapo at Academy (760 Pumpmaster by Crossman) but it shoots all over the place. Don't want to spend a LOT of money but need something fairly accurate.
Thanks


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

hey jerry look at the gamo i have the big cat 1200 fps with gamo ammo not cheap but fun to shoot and dead on with good pellets


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Gary said:


> My .22 cal multi pump Benjamin.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Crosman-Benjamin-392-Variable-Hardwood/dp/B002J1OZ8G


I own a .22 caliber myself. My father is in his 60's and he just retired the .177 his father gave him at age 15 after it failed to penetrate the skin of a jackrabbit.

One heck of a gun for the money.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> I own a .22 caliber myself. My father is in his 60's and he just retired the .177 his father gave him at age 15 after it failed to penetrate the skin of a jackrabbit.
> 
> One heck of a gun for the money.


I don't know if my .22 cal would take out a rabbit, but that black single cocker should with one of these.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

My son and mine Crosman custom shop set.

The blowbacks. They are a lot of fun and add a realism too.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice Rick... Here is my Air Arms S400 fac. With camo and walnut stock.. .22 cal
















And with night vision with video attached...


----------



## spencey820 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a Beeman r9 .20 caliber... awesome rifle... I would recommend www.straightshooters.com for ammo and guns


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

22cal. Crossman custom shop 2400kt with TKO break.










Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

nice... here are a few lined up:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

cmon guys ... post em up..
this is my Evanix Rainstorm PCP.. 3000 psi fill. Niko sterling platinum night eater scope, with side wheel and ND3 Lazer designator.. killa machine on hogs and ***** at the feeder....








oh and a little gizmo for the end of it


----------



## jameswilson799 (Nov 28, 2012)

sixshootertexan said:


> My son and mine Crosman custom shop set.
> 
> The blowbacks. They are a lot of fun and add a realism too.


 wow! Those are superb!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

BSA Scorpion Tactical T10 bull barrel... 3000 psi fill....


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Benjamin Franklin Model 340


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice Turk. I like the older ones also. 
Sheridan c9a circa1962. Mint. 20 cal.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is my custom build . .25 cal stainless rat killer. :ac550:


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

I love the stock on that custom .25! Darn nice piece of woodworking here.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Here is my custom build . .25 cal stainless rat killer. :ac550:


That's a work of art bro. :cheers:


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

I dont mean to sound rude and am definetly not bashing anyone,BUT what does one do with an ari rifle or what do you hunt with it? These pictures show some good looking guns.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a 5mm Sheridan, and two 177 Benjamins, I'm 60+ and have had the 5mm since I was 12 and hunted lots with it, took plenty of cottontails, wouldn't trade for anything else, BUT!!!!!!! I am looking at the 50 cal to take a pig or two, just hem hawing with the 650 dollar price tag.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I've have a Beeman R1 I need to have some work done on . I think it's the barrel seal , but it might be the rings. Anybody local work on them. I'm in Galveston county .


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

I have 3 80's Benjamins and 3 80's Sheridens they worked fine til few years back...now none of them hold air.


----------



## verylon (Aug 19, 2012)

There is an older gentleman in Waco that does tremendous work on all the pumps at a real decent price. Had one of my 177s gone thru. PM and I will send name and phone number


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

You need to store them with a pump or two of air. You can buy the seal kit and tool online for around 35.00. Very simple to work on.



Cool Hand said:


> I have 3 80's Benjamins and 3 80's Sheridens they worked fine til few years back...now none of them hold air.


----------



## hellzno (Jan 9, 2013)

i have been thinking about a Airforce talon. anyone have one? Do you recommended?

Thanks


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Join Talon Airgun Forum. You can read all about them. They are coming out with a new model with new trigger and safety. For the money the Benjamin Marauder is hard to beat for a PCP gun.



hellzno said:


> i have been thinking about a Airforce talon. anyone have one? Do you recommended?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## MrOutdoors (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Benjamin 397pa (the pa stands for pump action I guess) .177 rifle and a Benjamin H9A pump pistol in .22
Can't upload pics after phone update.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Look at this bad boy... Fully tuned, macari tarantula spring, leapers 3x9 with 5 to 200 yd a/o illuminated scope, custom camo... In .177. It's a cannon...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Another little gem of mine. .20 cal lothar walther barrel in a BAM B 20 frame. Texas tac driver. Custom ambi stock with concho on bottom.


----------

